# imperfecto / estuvo + gerundio / estaba + gerundio



## SilasR

Me gustaría saber que posibilidades válidas hay para expresionar un estado de actuación, por ejemplo:

Cuando me llamaste,
1. yo miraba una película.
2. estuvé mirando una película.
3. yo estaba mirando una película.

¿Y tienen las tres frases el mismo significado?

Saludos


----------



## anachevere

En tu ejemplo, la opción correcta sería la 3:

"Cuando me llamaste, yo estaba mirando una película."

No sé alemán, pero equivale exactamente al "I was watching a movie" inglés. 

En España diríamos "yo estaba viendo una película", aunque "yo estaba mirando una película" también es correcto. El presente continuo (imperfecto + gerundio) es correcto si puedes añadirle mentalmente a la frase "en ese momento" sin que el significado cambie: "Cuando me llamaste, en ese momento, estaba viendo una película".

El pretérito imperfecto se emplea para expresar un hábito, algo que se repite en el tiempo con cierta continuidad, o una relación de causa-consecuencia.

"Cada viernes, yo miraba una película."
"Cuando me sentía triste, yo miraba una película"


La diferencia entre "estaba mirando una película" y "estuve mirando una película" es más sutil, pero muy importante.

"Estaba mirando una película" expresa una continuidad en la acción que se interrumpe bruscamente cuando sucede algo: "me llamaste".

"Cuando me llamaste, estaba mirando una película"
"Estaba mirando una película y de pronto olí a quemado, ¡mi pizza!"

En cambio, "Estuve mirando una película" se refiere a un punto muy concreto del pasado:  "El último viernes estuve mirando una película". 

Nunca dirías "Cuando me llamaste estuve mirando una película" ni "Cada viernes estuve mirando una película". Es una acción puntual, no repetida, situada en un momento concreto.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## dexterciyo

SilasR said:


> Me gustaría saber que posibilidades válidas hay para expresionar un estado de actuación, por ejemplo:
> 
> Cuando me llamaste,
> 1. yo miraba *veía* una película.
> 2. *estuve* mirando *viendo* una película.
> 3. yo estaba mirando *viendo* una película.
> 
> ¿Y tienen las tres frases el mismo significado?
> 
> Saludos



El uso del imperfecto («estaba»), en este caso, se justifica por la secuencia de dos procesos verbales en un mismo momento del tiempo: _llamar_ y _ver_.


----------



## Salazaar

The "imperfecto" has two meanings: continuous action in the past, and usual actions, habits in the past. The "imperfecto continuo"  has only one proper meaning: continuous actions in the past. So as Dexterciyo said, option 1. is also possible.


----------



## SilasR

@anachevere: Pues, en alemán ni tenemos el gerundio ni el imperfecto. Así no hay una equivelencia pero ahora entiendo muy bien las diferencías. Gracias para tu explicación detallada.

Asi, ¿en este caso la tercera opción 3 estaría mejor o las dos son totalmente iguales?


----------



## anachevere

A mí me parece mejor la tercera opción.

La primera me resulta un poco forzada, pero creo que Salazaar y Dexterciyo tienen razón y también se puede usar.


----------



## SilasR

Entonces, ¡muchas gracias a vosotros!


----------



## Teena83

dexterciyo said:


> El uso del imperfecto («estaba»), en este caso, se justifica por la secuencia de dos procesos verbales en un mismo momento del tiempo: _llamar_ y _ver_.


 

Acá en Argentina decimos mirar una película y mirar la TV.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y, aunque en España no se utilice "mirar" una película o TV, no puede considerarse en absoluto incorrecto. En realidad, puesto que se "ve con atención", es más propio en este caso "mirar" que "ver".


----------



## andylopez

MarieSuzanne said:


> Y, aunque en España no se utilice "mirar" una película o TV, no puede considerarse en absoluto incorrecto. En realidad, puesto que se "ve con atención", es más propio en este caso "mirar" que "ver".




Tomo buena nota de tu opinión, y mañana mismo revisaré algunos exámenes de alumnos a quienes me consta que les hemos corregido la frase


Estas Navidades podrás *ver* muy buen cine en tu ciudad.
Estas Navidades podrás *mirar* muy buen cine en tu ciudad.​
El _test_ solicitaba escoger entre las palabras "ver" o "mirar", así que según tu opinión ¿deberíamos haber aceptado también la respuesta "mirar"? A mí no me importa hacerlo, pero no sé lo que opinarán otros profesores implicados en la corrección. O lo que opinará el grupo de lingüistas que prepara las pruebas en la Universidad de Salamanca ...


Ya te contaré  ...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, realmente creo que tendrían que aceptar la opción "mirar", porque el uso de uno u otro verbo depende más bien del matiz que se le quiera dar, no de que uno sea correcto y el otro no. Yo diría, por ejemplo:

_Estoy mirando un programa de televisión muy interesante_ (porque absorbe toda mi atención).

Y, en cambio:

_Ayer vi una propaganda ridícula en televisión_ (porque la vi al pasar, sin habérmelo propuesto).


----------



## dexterciyo

Teena83 said:


> Acá en Argentina decimos mirar una película y mirar la TV.



Disculpa. Desconocía este uso de «mirar» en Latinoamérica.

Gracias.



			
				MarieSuzanne said:
			
		

> Y, aunque en España no se utilice "mirar" una película o TV, no puede considerarse en absoluto incorrecto. En realidad, puesto que se "ve con atención", es más propio en este caso "mirar" que "ver".



Entiendo tu razonamiento. Pero, realmente creo que si ese texto fuese destinado para un público español, lo más apropiado sería usar «ver» y no «mirar».



			
				MarieSuzanne said:
			
		

> Estoy mirando un programa de televisión muy interesante (porque absorbe toda mi atención).



Creo que es totalmente lo contrario. Al usar *ver* aquí, tiene el matiz de máxima concentración a lo que se está diciendo en el programa.


Saludos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Dexterciyo, cuando no alcanzas a distinguir algo con la vista, ¿qué dices? ¿No veo o no miro? Dices "no veo", porque no alcanzas a percibir nada por mucho que mires. "Ver" se refiere a la percepción sensorial. "Mirar" es fijar la vista con atención. Entre ambos verbos existe la misma diferencia que entre "oír" y "escuchar".


----------



## dexterciyo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Dexterciyo, cuando no alcanzas a distinguir algo con la vista, ¿qué dices? ¿No veo o no miro? Dices "no veo", porque no alcanzas a percibir nada por mucho que mires. "Ver" se refiere a la percepción sensorial. "Mirar" es fijar la vista con atención. Entre ambos verbos existe la misma diferencia que entre "oír" y "escuchar".



Digo *veo*, porque *mirar* es dirigir la mirada hacia algún punto. Creo que tu ejemplo no es compatible con lo que se está hablando.

Considero que *ver* es precisamente 'fijar la vista con detenimiento y atención'. Mas no *mirar*.

Cabe añadir también, que si dijese _mirar el televisor_ fuera de contexto, se podría interpretar como dirigir mi mirada hacia el televisor, sin observar lo que se está transmitiendo; incluso éste podría estar apagado.

Espero no haber rizado el rizo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Entonces, si para ti "ver" es 'fijar la vista con detenimiento y atención', en el caso que yo te planteaba, cuando no alcanzas a distinguir algo con la vista ¿qué dices? Porque no puedes decir "no veo", ya que equivaldría a decir "no fijo la vista con atención". Repito, si eres miope, por ejemplo, ¿qué dices?


----------



## flljob

Según el María Moliner dexterciyo tiene razón:

*mirar *(del lat. «miräri», admirarse) 
*1  *(«a, hacia») tr. Aplicar a ÷algo el sentido de la vista, para verlo. También reflex. y recípr.: ‘Mirarse en un espejo’. ¤ *Registrar, por ejemplo en las aduanas: ‘No me miraron la maleta’.
* *
*ver**2* (del lat. «vidëre») 
*4  *Mirar cierta ÷cosa con atención para enterarse de ella o enterarse por ella de algo: ‘Estoy viendo los documentos que me trajiste. Tengo que ir a que me vea el médico’. Ô *Examinar.

En México se escogería la opción 3: 
Cuando me llamaste, estaba viendo la televisión. Aunque la primera no la creo incorrecta.

Se usa imperfecto porque indica *simultaneidad* de dos acciones.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Entonces, si para ti "ver" es 'fijar la vista con detenimiento y atención', en el caso que yo te planteaba, cuando no alcanzas a distinguir algo con la vista ¿qué dices? Porque no puedes decir "no veo", ya que equivaldría a decir "no fijo la vista con atención". Repito, si eres miope, por ejemplo, ¿qué dices?



 Es otra acepción que tiene el verbo *ver*: 'percibir por los ojos cualquier objeto'.

Así lo veo yo. No lo miro.


----------



## Magmod

anachevere said:


> A mí me parece mejor la tercera opción.
> 
> La primera me resulta un poco forzada,


 
 Qué buena tu respuesta  post#2. 

Pero qué quieres decir que:  

La primera me resulta un poco forzada


----------



## Pinairun

Puedo asegurar que en algunas ocasiones, sobre todo hablando de televisión,  a pesar de que la miro, no la "veo". No soy capaz de dar razón de lo que aparece en pantalla porque la estoy mirando sin prestar atención.

Saludos


----------



## anachevere

Magmod said:


> Qué buena tu respuesta  post#2.
> 
> Pero qué quieres decir que:
> 
> La primera me resulta un poco forzada



Quiero decir que me parece menos corriente y menos precisa. De hecho, dudé que fuera correcta, y aún no estoy completamente segura, pero los argumentos de los otros foreros me parecieron razonables, así que no me atrevo a afirmar que esté mal. No obstante, ante la duda, recomiendo la tercera.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y viceversa. Puedes mirar las letras que te muestra el oculista y no ver nada.


----------



## anachevere

Pinairun said:


> Puedo asegurar que en algunas ocasiones, sobre todo hablando de televisión,  a pesar de que la miro, no la "veo". No soy capaz de dar razón de lo que aparece en pantalla porque la estoy mirando sin prestar atención.
> 
> Saludos



Y yo, en otras ocasiones, a pesar de que "veo" la televisión, porque está en la habitación, no la "miro". Sólo percibo su presencia mientras me dedico a otros quehaceres, sin prestarle la menor atención.

Esta discusión me parece absolutamente estéril. En España se dice de una manera, en Argentina se dice de otra, y ambas son correctas.

El recurso al María Moliner sería buena idea si se hubieran citado todas las acepciones de los dos términos, no sólo la primera de "mirar" y la cuarta de "ver".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, tú eres de España y dices lo contrario de Dexterciyo, que es de Canarias. Eso es lo que yo quería decirle a quien habló de la pregunta del examen. Que no me parecía bien dar por mala una de las respuestas. Que también es una cuestión de costumbres, no de corrección o incorrección.


----------



## anachevere

Creo que tienes razón, MarieSuzanne.


----------



## dexterciyo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Bueno, tú eres de España y dices lo contrario de Dexterciyo, que es de Canarias. Eso es lo que yo quería decirle a quien habló de la pregunta del examen. Que no me parecía bien dar por mala una de las respuestas. Que también es una cuestión de costumbres, no de corrección o incorrección.



Yo no he dicho lo contrario. En absoluto. En un principio lo di por incorrecto, ya que desconocía ese uso en Latinoamérica. Y pedí mis debidas disculpas por haberlo tachado.

Aquí.


.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Dexterciyo, no he querido decir que tú lo tachabas de incorrecto. Me refería sólo al ejemplo de Anachevere (_Y yo, en otras ocasiones, a pesar de que "veo" la televisión, porque está en la habitación, no la "miro". Sólo percibo su presencia mientras me dedico a otros quehaceres, sin prestarle la menor atención.),_ en que coincidía con el los dos ejemplos que había dado yo y a los que tú te oponías. Creo que es mejor que lo dejemos aquí.

A propósito, ¿alguien me podría explicar cómo hacen esas citas tan bonitas de otro mensaje, recuadradas en azul? Lo he intentado y no lo logro.


----------



## anachevere

A propósito said:
			
		

> Dentro de cada mensaje, abajo a la derecha, hay un botón que se llama "Quote". Si lo pulsas, aparecerá ese mensaje citado en tu respuesta.


----------



## flljob

Aplasta (en Sonora), apachurra (en el sur), da click (en los foros) en el botón quote que está abajo a la derecha de cada mensaje.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Gracias. En el próximo lo probaré.


----------



## Alma Shofner

SilasR said:


> Me gustaría saber que posibilidades válidas hay para expresionar un estado de actuación, por ejemplo:
> 
> Cuando me llamaste,
> 1. yo miraba una película.
> 2. estuve mirando una película.
> 3. yo estaba mirando una película.
> 
> ¿Y tienen las tres frases el mismo significado?
> 
> Saludos


 
La #2 podría usarse, pero significa que no te puse atención, que mientras que tú hablabas conmigo por teléfono, yo estaba viendo/mirando una película. 

Yo antes diferenciaba entre ver y mirar, pero ahora les digo a mis alumnos que si ellos hacen la diferencia entre to see y to watch, que ver es to see y mirar es to watch y allá ellos. Para mí las dos tienen el mismo significado cuando a ver/mirar la tele o una película se trata.

En cuanto a la combinación de tiempos, cuando algo pasó (pretérito) algo estaba pasando simultáneamente.
Yo miraba y yo estaba mirando es lo mismo. I was watching.

Saludos


----------



## anachevere

Alma Shofner said:


> La #2 podría usarse, pero significa que no te puse atención, que mientras que tú hablabas conmigo por teléfono, yo estaba viendo/mirando una película.



No estoy de acuerdo. Tu propuesta sería válida si la oración fuera : "Mientras me llamabas, estuve mirando una película", pero no lo es para "Cuando llamaste, estuve mirando una película". Esta última frase no está bien construida.


----------



## Magmod

Alma Shofner said:


> Yo miraba y yo estaba mirando es lo mismo. I was watching.


 
Claro debe haber una diferencia para los hispanohablantes ¿no?

Entonces ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre?:

- ¿Qué haces?
- Miro una película
- Estoy mirando una película
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Prácticamente ninguna.
Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Coincido con Flljob. En este caso, ambas formas tienen el mismo significado. La diferencia entre ambas, en *otros* casos, es que el presente puede utilizarse también para indicar futuro o una costumbre habitual, y _estar +_ gerundio no.


----------



## Magmod

MarieSuzanne said:


> y _estar +_ gerundio no.


 


 En otras palabras anachevere ha dado la respuesta correcta 

3. yo estaba mirando una película.
Porque la pregunta era:

Cuando me *llamaste* ( es decir: *en ese momento*)
y no:

Cuando me llamaba ( > no se puede; en ese momento)
La respuesta correcta había explicado aquí:



anachevere said:


> El presente continuo (imperfecto + gerundio) es correcto si puedes añadirle mentalmente a la frase "en ese momento" sin que el significado cambie: "Cuando me llamaste,* en ese momento*, estaba viendo una película".


 
 No soy hispanohablante y no sé si mi interpretacion es correcta


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Tu interpretación es correcta.


----------



## zepppaosla

World is in financial crise. Learn how to survive and play virtual stock exchange. Educate your shelf!

h t t p : / / borsegame. cjb. net


----------

